
Does this TV theme contain Morse code? (2007) - gorgoiler
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/magazine/7026637.stm
======
celticninja
this is also the case for the Inspector Morse theme tune, which plays M O R S
E in mores code in the theme

